# Hello from New Zealand



## Frederick Russ (Mar 11, 2006)

Welcome to VI - nice having you onboard! Enjoy the forum.


----------



## Thonex (Mar 11, 2006)

Welcome to our o little dysfunctional family.  

Cheers,


T


----------



## Doug Wellington (Mar 11, 2006)

Welcome! I've always wanted to go to New Zealand. (What with my last name and all...)  

I'm new here too. Seems like a good place, but avoid the Off Topics section for a while... :shock:


----------



## ComposerDude (Mar 11, 2006)

Welcome to VI, Chris!


----------



## Aaron Marshall (Mar 12, 2006)

Chris Hurn @ Sat Mar 11 said:


> Hi Everyone, I'm Chris Hurn. I have been desperately looking for another composers forum - someone linked me to this and it seems great.



Who could that have been?


----------



## Edgen (Mar 13, 2006)

welcome chris! I enjoyed your score to CPU. Congrats on the first place selection. 

/j


----------



## Niah (Mar 13, 2006)

Welcome chris ! Impressive work


----------

